# Who's worked with this soap mold??



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

These look like decent no-line log molds for a reasonable price. Can anyone tell me if this would be a good buy? They would be my first log molds... (I just picked one here, I think they are out there for prices varying from $63-$79, various sizes, too)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-6-Lb-SOAP...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d30f8a457

Thanks for your help!

Marion


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

And this one? It's the same type, but then a tray mold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Lb-18-BAR...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=4331833892914118780

(Same seller)

Thanks for your advice!

Marion


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that the thickness you want your soap? I have 2 log molds similar these and they are definately not no-line, but I use them for special soaps like my salt bars. I prefer a soap that is much thicker than what this cutter will cut if you use it's guides. Otherwise, a miter box will work just as well and cost about $6. 

And, I have no idea why they sell wooden lids to go with them. When I used to gel my soaps I used blankets, but since now I try everything I can to PREVENT gel, I use open air and fans while they are sapping. Just personal choice, but an added expense that probably wouldn't get used. 

I love that second mold and do want to buy one. If the bottom comes off you should be able to push the soap out of the mold, but if the sides need to come off first, then you may need to put it in the freezer before unmolding.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I had two of those in the first picture. They were okay, but a pain in the butt to put together each time. You still have to line them because the soap will go through the slits. And don't be fooled that you can cut straight soap with these....the blade can still move crooked. I ended up making my own wooden log molds and line them with butcher paper, and they work much better IMO. One of these white ones broke in half the last time I used it. And I can cut my soap just as straight if not straighter with a plastic miter box from lowes. Just my 2 cents worth.

Sheryl


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have seen a lot of not happy people that bought those molds. Some say they warp and others say they leak. I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reactions! Guess who's not getting the log molds! (Me!). I may get the tray one though. Mulling it over.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The only way to not line is to use steric in your recipes. Other than silicone, everything else sticks. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I decided to get the Kelsei Creations 'Vicki Mold'. Just ordered it and it was on sale!  For now I'm going to leave it at that and decide on a tray mold later. I should be able to get plenty of practice in the art of soaping with this 3 log mold!

Have a shopping cart with scents waiting to order at saveonscents...... Oh courage come to me to place that order, too!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Marion,
You'll love the Vicki Mold from Kelsei. I have 5 of them ad guess I'll be forced to buy a couple more since they are on sale, LOL (why did you have to post that Vicki?!).

I'm not a big fan of Save On Scents, I have one FO I really have been happy with from there, but I tried numerous others and I'm not satisifed, For me the scent doesn't hold as well as the scents form other sellers. Have you checked soapsuppies.net? I haven't gotten anything from them I haven't been pleased with and they have a $7.95 flat rate shipping. How about Naturesgardencandles.com or Candlescience.com? In my estimation you get better Fragrance Oils for your money from one of the other sellers. Just my 2 cents and may not be the consensus of everyone else.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Bought the ones in the top photo- they are both warped at the bottom(bowed) , but if anyone wants to buy them for learning experiences......they hold 4 lbs  Who knows maybe some people like a little curve- me I'm to OCD for that 

Now the Vicki molds I will be investing in. I have it pretty well down on how much fits in each divider,where it will leak and how to "fix" it if it does. (which if you pour at a normal persons think trace it won't leak into the other divider) For production these IMO are the way to go. 

Lynn


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Tamera for the advise on FO's. Hmmm, the reason I chose saveonscents was because I could find almost everything I want over there, where the other companies I checked always only had one to three of my list of scents I want. I guess I want weird ones! I am going to check the websites you suggested and leave that shooping cart at saveonscents sitting for awhile longer until I have made up my mind! I have some supplies left, so that I can start playing with the Vicki Mold when it arrives!

Thanks so much!

Marion


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am not a fan of SOS either. Aroma Haven is consistently good as well as http://www.venusenterprises.info/Collection/ although probably more expensive.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use several of SOS fragrances...the problem is they carry thousands of them, and trying to get through the reviews with so many candle and incense makers, it makes it super hard. And when some say soap they mean melt and pour.

Marian, run past me privately what you are ordering, and check out the scent review board....other than that buy only the sample size you need for your batch. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, wow, thanks Vicki, I will send you a PM. Yes they do have a million of scents, but i had what I wnated in mind, so didn't really go over everything they have. I did check out the reviews, and for example changed my mind on one I wanted, since as far as I could see it had only been tested (well) by candle makers and not by soapers, so i picked an alike oil that did have soapers' reviews.

Let me get the info and I'll PM it to you.


----------

